

Patent Stockpiling and Positioning for Patent Fights - grellas
http://www.law.com/jsp/article.jsp?id=1202444656758&src=EMC-Email&et=editorial&bu=Law.com&pt=Law.com%20Newswire%20Update&cn=LAWCOM_NewswireUpdate_20100226&kw=Verizon%20Patent%20Case%20Marks%20a%20First%20for%20Intellectual%20Ventures

======
noonespecial
_IV wouldn't say whether it sold or simply loaned the patent to Verizon for
its TiVo fight._

You could _rent_ a patent just long enough to clobber your competition?! The
sheer diabolical genius makes my head hurt. Its like netflix, but for trolls.

